# How much gravy



## CharlieD (Jul 29, 2007)

do I need for 150 people? We are cooking today for a wedding, 150 people, very simple. Chichen, a side dish and gravy on a side. Is a half a cup enough for a person?


----------



## Barb L. (Jul 29, 2007)

I think 1/4 cup would be plenty.


----------



## Katie H (Jul 29, 2007)

I think 1/4 cup per person would be about right, but I think I'd allow for 1/3 cup per person because of those folks who like to slather and dip stuff with/in gravy.  If you have any leftover, you can always freeze it.  Better to have more than you need, than to run out.


----------



## Barb L. (Jul 29, 2007)

I must agree with Katie, I do love my gravy, DH no way !  I would say 3 1/2 gallons should do it.


----------



## duderinow (Jul 29, 2007)

I think it may depend somewhat also on what other foods you are serving.  If you are serving some dryer meets such as turkey or maybe pot roast, I dunno, you may want to provide a 1/2 cup of gravy per person for those wanting to use it on their meat.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 29, 2007)

is it like 50 cups? Oh my. Okay where is that metric sytem when you need it?

1/3 X 150 = 50, right ? Wow that is a lot. Oh well of I go.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 29, 2007)

Im not sure 1/3 cup will do it at least 1/2 cup or more ,75 cups= 150 servings,1/2 cup serving per person about 4.6 gallons you are talking 150 people its always better to have too much then not enough.If any is leftover use it to make chicken pot pies etc at home.1/2 cup is only 4 oz or 8 TBL.Im sure you make really good gravy and you really dont want to risk running out.


----------



## goodgiver (Jul 29, 2007)

Never in my life did I know that a person could freeze left over gravy. How do you do it and how do you thaw it? Does it turn out like before you froze it?


----------



## Katie H (Jul 29, 2007)

Wow, goodgiver, I've been freezing gravy for yars and yars.

I usually just put the leftover gravy in a Tupperware container and put it in the freezer.  When I want to thaw it out, I put it in the refrigerator until its thawed, then use it for whatever purpose I have in mind.  Comes out pretty much as it was before it was frozen.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 29, 2007)

Katie E said:
			
		

> Wow, goodgiver, I've been freezing gravy for yars and yars.
> 
> I usually just put the leftover gravy in a Tupperware container and put it in the freezer. When I want to thaw it out, I put it in the refrigerator until its thawed, then use it for whatever purpose I have in mind. Comes out pretty much as it was before it was frozen.


 goodgiver,Of course you can freeze gravy.Why not?


----------



## Claire (Aug 2, 2007)

Yes, freeze gravy.  Just remember that some thickeners are more stable than others.  Flour is very stable.  Cornstarch and other ones will sometimes thin with re-heating.  It is still no big deal; just add a slurry of thickener and water.  I like Wondra for this purpose because you can just shake it into the gravy, bring to a boil, and voila, you are back in business.  I freeze it all the time.


----------

